# ellerman. city of london.



## Bluto (Jul 28, 2005)

fist trip to sea, july 1966 to december 1966, junior eng.anybody out their, Gordon Agar, writer, good friend at that time, good memories, Bombay and all the young ladies, 
Bluto
(Thumb))


----------

